# TOTM february 2011 (official)



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

tank1- 









tank2- 









tank3- 









tank4- 









tank5- 









tank6- 









tank7- 









tank8- 









tank9- 









tank10- 









votes close on 22nd march and march totm and potm opens on the 22nd march so im taking any enteries now.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Could the owner of tank two please PM me? I secretly would like to know how that aquascaping took place and what corals are in that picture. Your identity is safe with me! (I just finished writing a paper on identity!)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

funlad thats tank 3


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah.... How do you change your vote? I was confused by your weird labeling Cossie....  Could a Mod help me out here?


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, my tank is so lame compared to all the others up there.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

tank 5 is winning

i would of thought that tank 3 would be winning


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i think i sorted the laabells out!


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, a lot of good looking tanks this month. The choice was really hard. I think any aquarist would be happy with any of these tanks. 

Nice job everyone!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I still need my vote changed to tank three from tank two. Please?


----------



## ronaldodm123 (Feb 22, 2011)

The choice was really hard. I think any aquarist would be happy with any of these tanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The votes cannot be changed, funlad. sorry. That's a drag, too, since it sounds like a lot of people wound up voting for the wrong pic.

wow. There are some awesome tanks in this batch. Choosing is really hard.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, great job cossie gathering entries! It's hard to choose.... I know one thing for sure, though, I wish I could own them!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol iheartfish- enter yours for the next one


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, maybe... If I want to lose by a landslide.  idk, maybe... If I can get my mom to let me set a 10 gallon. Yeah, i know. I don't even have a ten gallon.... Great fish hobbyist


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now it's someone else's turn to PM me. Could the owner of tank four PM me and tell me what those plating corals are? I'm assuming they're a monti, but I really wouldn't know. Also, what lighting do you have? I've already voted, (Whoops... Thanks Cossie... ) so this can't influence my vote. Coll tanks everyone!

Thanks!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I kinda feel bad cause it seems like you voted for my tank but didn't mean to.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need more tanks for next month guys


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, to the nameless owner of tank 2 and all of the other tanks, it's not that yours and all of the other tanks weren't splendid, (they all were except for whichever mystery tank was mine) It's just that as a mostly SW person, tank three was the coolest to me! The aquascaping was right up my alley, and the corals are like those that I think I'll be able to keep! Sorry if anyone was offended by my original comments, and thanks for the awesome pictures of the tanks!


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> (they all were except for whichever mystery tank was mine)


Tank six.
Just a guess[;


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ya those are all good looking tanks, makes me want to do changes too mine, i think i might just have to hurry up and finish mine up and enter it next month thinks its ready to go now, but dont like the rock color now that i have took out alot of the decor and replaced it with live plants.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hahhaha funlad i will not spill which tanks yours lol ;-)


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

xFishAreFriends said:


> Tank six.
> Just a guess[;


Lol, tank six or tank four.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Although probably tank six....


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> Although probably tank six....


If he didn't want anyone to know which tank was his, he should not have put that link in his signature. haha[:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

must admit.....tank 8 looks great


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh. I've never gone to that link...  haha, funlad, and weren't you the one who posted the rules link, too?


----------



## safira218 (Feb 25, 2011)

cossie said:


> tank1-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Crap! Whoops... I hereby formally drop out of this months TOTM. And to the user who posted before me, you quoted all of the tanks... Which one were you talking about???


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL dont worry funlad if people think your tank is the best im sure they will vote for you and as for knowing who you are, yout votes will go up lol.

Send me a tank for next month.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's okay funlad, it's just a friendly competition. It seems you didn't realize or remember the pic was there, too. Next time we'll know... 
P.S. And it's not like you were in danger of winning, so why drop out?  just kidding around!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

iheartfish:) said:


> It's okay funlad, it's just a friendly competition. It seems you didn't realize or remember the pic was there, too. Next time we'll know...
> P.S. And it's not like you were in danger of winning, so why drop out?  just kidding around!



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww poor funlad lol:console: ;-)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ohh, it's fine. When I'm finally satisfied by my tank, every person on this forum will unanimously vote for my mixed reef. (Except the *one* who does otherwise just to annoy me)


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bwahahaha a certain pair of shoes in one of the pics gives away who it belongs to


----------



## sm1ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmmmmm tank 3 or tank 5??... gah


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

great looking tanks id like to enter mine next time even though id probably get like 1 vote. haha!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

send me it and im sure u wont. ;-)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep voting! And why have more people voted for TOTM than POTM? Hmm???


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Tank 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

So when does this end?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ummm... I guess on March 22.... I think.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

the 20th its ontop of the poll lol


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

lol, oops.

Must learn to pay attention!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya I fig whos tank that was buy the boots, milatary issued


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, oops. :chair:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like its gonna be a draw with 1 day to go


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

right. ive been a bit of a plonker, i accidently deleted all the pm's for last months potm which means i dont know who sent me the pictures of the 2 winning tanks- 3 and 5.

can you please step forward and post who you are.

TOS can u also post the winners on the homepage pls.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I own tank #3 (the 65gal Reef tank).

Congrats to the owner of tank #5, great aquascaping!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Well done KAY-BEE


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Tank 5 is mine, thanks very much!

Great job Kay bee, congrats


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Well Done Mbuna Keeper,


----------

